# BPC 157 for tendinitis



## ATLRigger (Jan 29, 2021)

So I’ve started BPC 157 for some nagging elbow injuries.  
Basically I developed tennis elbow in my right arm after a long day of building scaffolding in 2017, swinging a 3 lbs mini sledge. 
For a few days i couldn’t even lift a can of Coca-Cola, it was so painful.  
Orthopedic doc gave me cortisone shot and told me to take it easy for a few months.  So i learned to swing a hammer with my left hand and it healed up pretty well considering it’s supposed to be a lifelong injury, according to doc. 
Doc gave me a compression sleeve for my elbow, which seemed to help at the time.  I should probably bring it back into play, come to think about it.  

Anyhow, my 3 year old daughter weighs about 40 lbs and the wear and tear of picking her up seems to bring the injury pain back up lately. 
My dumbbell curls r super light because I’m scared to death of popping a bicep like I’ve seen in videos.  
I go pretty heavy on barbell curls from the preacher stand though, so maybe that’s contributing to the pain as well. 
The winny cycle i ran in October November didn’t help.  

So i got my hands on some BPC 157 which has tons of anecdotal evidence to support its healing properties. 
Basically they say it’s an amino chain that ur stomach produces to heal it’s own lining on the regular. 

Ive been using insulin syringes (i even tried a 25g 1inch pin a few times) to inject intramuscular, 2 iu twice daily. 

It’s been a week and no benefits so far.  Will keep this thread updated and share results over the next few weeks.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 29, 2021)

Following.  Good luck hope it heals ya


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't know anything about BPC 157, but I do have experience with that same injury.

Here's what helped me.

1. Voltaren gel, it's an antinflamatory gel. The trick to get this to heal is keeping inflamation down on it. You can also take ibuprofin, but the gel is more targeted and doesn't come along with the issues of constantly taking ibuprofin.

2. Stay away from anything that irritates it as much as possible. For me, cables were better than dumbells. Also I injured my bicep on the preacher bench. I prefer to have some give to allow free movement now when doing curls.

So far, I've had it twice and healed it up twice. It is healed up for me now, not having anymore issues with it for the time being.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Jan 29, 2021)

I take BPC-157 and you will see results near the end of 2 weeks.  I have rotator cuff shoulder injury and also tendonitis and bone spurred elbow.   For the shoulder I had to learn to train with arms in and hands in natural position.  Example: Bar bell bench press is out of the question.  I take dumbbells and bench with dumbbells bar parallel with my body and that does the trick.  If I do anything wide it really hurts my shoulder.  For my elbow there is 3 things I try to do when training.  1. Do not jerk the weight around, because you will feel those tendons stress.  2. Never fully extend the elbow.  Go almost to full extension but to not fully extend, and that includes just picking the weight up from the floor.  When you pick up the weight have a slight bend in the elbow.  3. Always have hands in an natural position.  Barbell curls is not a natural position but a hammer curl is since your hands fall by your side with palms facing into the body.  

If you do these simple things and move the weight slowing you will notice a huge difference in your pain and the injury will start to heal.  This takes time though.  The BPC does help but I find its healing properties slow down after taking it for a few months.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 30, 2021)

Eccentric exercise will cure pretty much any tendonitis in a few weeks.


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> So i got my hands on some BPC 157 which has tons of anecdotal evidence to support its healing properties.
> Basically they say it’s an amino chain that ur stomach produces to heal it’s own lining on the regular.
> 
> Ive been using insulin syringes (i even tried a 25g 1inch pin a few times) to inject intramuscular, 2 iu twice daily.
> ...



I've used BPC many times with great success, what was your dilution? BPC is dosed in mcg, not IU's. Typically you do 200-300mcg 2/x day for healing. Why are you pinning IM? Just go SC, all you need. May be some of the difference as well. Is your from one of the known reliable sources?


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 30, 2021)

If it’s legit bpc your issues should go away around two weeks. I’m actually taking it right now for a lagging shoulder issue. Just started. 

I’ve taken it in the past with success with a bicep and chest injury. 
Like stated above do about 2-300mcg per dose. 
I’ve never dosed twice a day but hey it it works go for it. 
Also make sure you’re injecting as close to the injury as possible.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Jan 30, 2021)

monster-ish said:


> If it’s legit bpc your issues should go away around two weeks. I’m actually taking it right now for a lagging shoulder issue. Just started.
> 
> I’ve taken it in the past with success with a bicep and chest injury.
> Like stated above do about 2-300mcg per dose.
> ...



I do 300 mcg a day in the belly.  I have done it close to the injury but I don't see the benefit.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 30, 2021)

Definitely update. I have had elbow issues for years. I'd inject piss if it worked.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 30, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> I've used BPC many times with great success, what was your dilution? BPC is dosed in mcg, not IU's. Typically you do 200-300mcg 2/x day for healing. Why are you pinning IM? Just go SC, all you need. May be some of the difference as well. Is your from one of the known reliable sources?


Sorry, mcg, not IU, like u said. 
Yes, known reliable source.


----------



## scarlet (Mar 13, 2021)

Ive used TB500 and BPC157 for bicep and elbow tendonitis. My elbow pain has been lifelong and unfortunately didn't seem to help a lot, however, my bicep tendonitis I tried eccentric work, taking it easy, antiinflammatories, but BPC157 is what finally seemed to help it heal and haven't had any issues since. I did 2.5 mg tb500 twice per week and and 250mcg bp157 twice per day. Just do it SQ in the belly.

I think it is better for recent issues than long term pain. Good luck!


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 14, 2021)

I finished my treatment and feel no difference.  I need help finding one of those places you can test ur stuff. 
I still have one vial left and i want to test it. 
Anybody know where u can get peptides tested?


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 14, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I finished my treatment and feel no difference.  I need help finding one of those places you can test ur stuff.
> I still have one vial left and i want to test it.
> Anybody know where u can get peptides tested?


I would like to know also.  I had one order that worked then I ordered more and the new order didn't do anything.  Then my girlfriend buys me some from a different vendor and within a week I noticed a difference.  I want to test both companies.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 15, 2021)

I just ordered some from science.bio. I've had good luck with their sarms in the past so figured I'd give them another shot. We'll see. BTW, don't you have to inject that pretty close to the injury to get decent effect?


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 15, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I just ordered some from science.bio. I've had good luck with their sarms in the past so figured I'd give them another shot. We'll see. BTW, don't you have to inject that pretty close to the injury to get decent effect?


I never understood that injecting near the injury.  I tried both and it didn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 15, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I just ordered some from science.bio. I've had good luck with their sarms in the past so figured I'd give them another shot. We'll see. BTW, don't you have to inject that pretty close to the injury to get decent effect?



Yes and yes. 
I should have ordered from them in the first place bc i too have had good results with their SARMs.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 15, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> I never understood that injecting near the injury.  I tried both and it didn't make that much of a difference.



Well cortisone is that way. You pretty much have to get that in exactly the right spot.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 16, 2021)

U need a helper to hit ur fat near ur elbow.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 17, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> U need a helper to hit ur fat near ur elbow.



I have shot it in my shoulder muscle but it doesn't make any difference for me.  I stick my belly now, plenty of fat there.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 17, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> U need a helper to hit ur fat near ur elbow.



Heavy duty paper clips make a good pinch


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 17, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> So I’ve started BPC 157 for some nagging elbow injuries.
> Basically I developed tennis elbow in my right arm after a long day of building scaffolding in 2017, swinging a 3 lbs mini sledge.
> For a few days i couldn’t even lift a can of Coca-Cola, it was so painful.
> Orthopedic doc gave me cortisone shot and told me to take it easy for a few months.  So i learned to swing a hammer with my left hand and it healed up pretty well considering it’s supposed to be a lifelong injury, according to doc.
> ...


Hey bro. Just a heads up. I ran it @700mcg a day for 14 days. Week one was amazing. I stil have some left because I had to stop. 
By week 2 my elbow pain increased and both of them began to hurt. Like I couldn't even turn my steering wheel without feeling it. 
The first week was amazing. Felt amazing. Felt like I was healing. 
Second week and the pain got really bad. I stopped per doc orders and its been a week since off cycle. I feel perfectly fine. I think both elbows are completely healed now. So far so good. No sign of pain anymore. 
I don't know why it felt this way but it was alarming. 

Also, this stuff gave me a new vein in my bicep!! On my left bicep. Brand new never before seen little guy running from the front all the way down to my hand. It's pretty cool. Good stuff all in all.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 20, 2021)

Can someone verify my math. I've got 6mg of bpc 157 which equals 6000mcg. I mix that with 3ml bacteriostatic water. So that equals 2000mcg of bpc 157 per 1ml water. So if my 1ml syringe has ten .01 unit markings each .01 unit should equal 200mcg bpc 157. Is that correct?
And do you think 250mcg is a good starting dosage? I'll be injecting into the muscle between my side and rear delt up near the scapula/shoulder blade.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 21, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Can someone verify my math. I've got 6mg of bpc 157 which equals 6000mcg. I mix that with 3ml bacteriostatic water. So that equals 2000mcg of bpc 157 per 1ml water. So if my 1ml syringe has ten .01 unit markings each .01 unit should equal 200mcg bpc 157. Is that correct?
> And do you think 250mcg is a good starting dosage? I'll be injecting into the muscle between my side and rear delt up near the scapula/shoulder blade.


Yes, Yes and Yes.  Calculations are right and the dosing is low but for starters will work.  You are supposed to inject into fatty tissue although I have injected into the muscle it is recommended that you don't.  Are you doing it daily?  I shoot the tummy.  Most important thing is getting legit stuff.  I have gotten one shipment that was good and another that was not from the same supplier.  I can tell the difference in a week or so if its good or not.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for the verification :^ ) I just did first injection today. I have not seen any consensus anywhere online as to where to inject it. Opinions seem to be all over the place. Today I did muscle very close to the pain. It should be like any other substance you inject, whether muscle or fat it should all end up in the bloodstream eventually.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 21, 2021)

I injected IM. I didn’t get great results as far as healing. But I did grow a new vein so it’s not a total loss. 
maybe when I pick it back up, I’ll inject into subcantanious. Maybe that’s why it did the way it did to me. 
My elbows feel great now that I’ve been off for a week or so. 
my doc says it’s good to cycle in things like this and T500 considering our harsher cycle habits.
im guessing you got it off of science.bio. Where I got mine, 6mg per bottle. I put 2ml bac water in it to give me roughly 300mcg every notch on my 1ml syringe.
it stings after the fact too, sensitive to the touch for about 10min.


----------



## Bigcity (Mar 25, 2021)

just received 60 100 mcg sub lingual tablets of BPC 157

i have seen people say it doesnt matter whether you do oral (sub lingual), injection or topical.

i have terrible pain in my knees from ligament and meniscus damage, also dealing with a nagging hamstring injury from running/skateboarding i am hoping sublingual will help

is 100 micro grams to small a dosage?

Anyone have experience with sublingual tablets?

thanks


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 26, 2021)

Sorry i don’t do oral. I hope u heal up though.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 26, 2021)

One thing that might be helpful in this thread is if you've had a positive/negative experience with BPC or any peptide, in general, mention where you got it. 

Maybe BPC works...maybe it doesn't, but half of the battle is getting legitimate BPC. Most people hate peptides because they've lived through the great white water fiasco of 2014...or the GeoShill glucophage of 2015 (which nearly killed me).


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 26, 2021)

The stuff I got from science.bio seems to be working. Today will be my 7th injection and I have been pinning between 225-500 mg daily as close to my main issue (rotator cuff/labrum area) as I can get. The discomfort has lessened which has improved my strength and I have been able to flat bench and dumbbell OH press much easier. Also, my elbow pain seems to have lessened  which is a nice bonus since I haven't been pinning in that area.


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 26, 2021)

Bigcity said:


> just received 60 100 mcg sub lingual tablets of BPC 157
> 
> i have seen people say it doesnt matter whether you do oral (sub lingual), injection or topical.
> 
> ...



Sub-lingual is fine, oral is pills, which must be the arginine bound version to actually work but still isn’t as good as sub-q. 250mcg/2x daily is standard for healing.


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 27, 2021)

Bro, I had the same results at first.  It is all about the injection site.  Imagine that you are getting a corticosteroid injection - inject at that exact site and immobilize (follow the exact same protocol).  I went a week with no results injecting 4-6 inches away from where I should have been.  When I researched the proper site, bam, 8 months of chronic pain gone, and has stayed gone.  Diagnosed de Quervain's tenosynovitis, horrible.  BPC kicks butt.  

Developed in 1991 and 3 decades in veterinary use.  .._.__[FONT=&quot] improves tendon, ligament and bone healing, accurately implementing its own angiogenic effect in the healing [/FONT]_Dozens of studies show it works, it is used extensively in college and pro athletes, not WADA banned.  But the studies note that it must be injected at the site.  Get that right and you are outta sight, really


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 27, 2021)

I've only seen it work injected directly at the site.  sublingual will help with intestines etc.  Just google "ncbi bpc-157" or go into google scholar.  There are dozens of studies back to 1991 when it was developed.  Decades of success in veterinary use.


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 27, 2021)

You are 100% correct, Sir.  That is what the studies and trainers say.  Didn't work for me until I got the site right and then it was like Jesus paid me a visit


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 27, 2021)

twice a day at 250 - some do up to 800 per day.  400 a day worked on my shoulder and tendonitis (different injury dates) right at the site.  Your dragon avatar is dope


----------



## beasto (Sep 29, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> So I’ve started BPC 157 for some nagging elbow injuries.
> Basically I developed tennis elbow in my right arm after a long day of building scaffolding in 2017, swinging a 3 lbs mini sledge.
> For a few days i couldn’t even lift a can of Coca-Cola, it was so painful.
> Orthopedic doc gave me cortisone shot and told me to take it easy for a few months.  So i learned to swing a hammer with my left hand and it healed up pretty well considering it’s supposed to be a lifelong injury, according to doc.
> ...


I can tell you that I had this same injury along with rupturing my bursa in the elbow. Being in the field that I am in I had a buddy drain it and inject Depot Medrol into the elbow. That was 8 years ago and I haven't had any problems with it since. See if the Doc will give you some Depot Medrol and I bet you that you will be good to go!


----------

